# Thread ausführzeit



## berni (24. Jan 2007)

Hi;

 Möcht gern eine Ausgabe zeitlich immer wieder machen.
 Das heißt wenn mein Applet gestartet ist alle 10min.
 Kann ich das mitn Timer so realisieren???  Muss ich Date date=... festlegn??? 
 Möcht das eigentlich immer ausführen!!!

 Und der Inhalt sollt einmal nachdem der timer den TimerTask aufruft abgearbeitet werden und, nicht 
 nach einer bestimmten ausführzeit!!

 Bin ich so am richtigen weg??


```
public class CopyOfView extends Applet 
{
public void init()
	{
		
		        long ausfuehrzeit = 1000;   // Sollte nur einmal ausgeführt werden
			long period = 1000;          // Wann wiederholt!?
			Date date = ??;                    
			TimerTask task =  Zeitlich(); 
			task.scheduledExecutionTime = ausfuehrzeit; 
			Timer timer = new Timer(); 
			timer.schedule( task, date, period );
		 
	}
 class Zeitlich extends TimerTask
    {

    	public void run()
    	  {
    		
          System.out.println("Ausgeführt");
    	    	    		   

    	  }
    }
    
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_09_010.htm#Xxx1000402


----------



## berni (24. Jan 2007)

Danke für den Link sieht schon mal auf den ersten Blick gut aus!!
 werd mal probieren....


----------

